# Siviglia - Inter: 21 agosto 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia - Inter, atto finale dell'Europa League 2020. Si gioca venerdì 21 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Colonia, in Germania.

Dove vedere Siviglia - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e su Sky Go a partire dalle ore 21:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Coppa in mano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Stanno facendo la livrea all'autobus scoperto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Che dite? 
Presentano Messi in supercoppa Europea?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Agosto 2020)

Figurati se Sugo ci da una gioia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che dite?
> Presentano Messi in supercoppa Europea?



E sarà pure una rivincita contro Icardi


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2020)

Finale sempre partita a se


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Tifare Sugo, siamo ridotti a questo. Oramai le nostre vittorie sono le sconfitte di Juve e Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Vince l'Inter facile.
E meritatamente. 
Resta il fatto che ovviamente competere per l'EL o la CL giocando tutte le gare andata e ritorno e durante il campionato è totalmente un altro impegno. Ma quest'anno è così. Bravi loro ad approfittarne.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siviglia - Inter, atto finale dell'Europa League 2020. Si gioca venerdì 21 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Colonia, in Germania.
> 
> Dove vedere Siviglia - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


l'Inter è più forte. Il Siviglia ha delle buone individualità ma non mi sembra granché come squadra. Va dato atto che hanno eliminato il M.United però.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2020)

Se vincono molta più pressione sul nostro mercato e la nostra stagione, male non fa.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Purtroppo Conte non chiude mai a zero tituli


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2020)

Vince l'Inter, certo è che il Siviglia in quella competizione è la peggior avversaria, ma penso che alla fine prevarranno i nerazzurri.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se vincono molta più pressione sul nostro mercato e la nostra stagione, male non fa.



Ma figurati. Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a questa proprietà fake. Anzi, magari sbocciano anche.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2020)

Anche io vedo l'Inter favorita. Però il Siviglia ha un feeling strano con questa Coppa, 5 vittorie su 5 in finale.

Detto questo Inter-Siviglia è forse l'unica finale possibile di questa stagione, decisamente le due migliori dai sedicesimi in avanti.
Questa Coppa va valorizzata, giochiamola dignitosamente anche noi una volta buona


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a questa proprietà fake. Anzi, magari sbocciano anche.



Alla proprietà magari no ma chi se la prende comoda e si dedica all'oscurantismo più totale in una situazione in cui abbiamo l'assoluto bisogno di rinnovare Ibra e partire in quarta col mercato credo che un minimo possano essere condizionati, soprattutto dalla delusione dei tifosi per l'ennesima annata da sesto posto, condita da un finale di stagione "grandioso", ecco, i tifosi adesso non si aspettano i Krunic e non si aspettano che qualcuno faccia il prezioso o tiri il mercato fino alla fine di settembre, non possiamo permettercelo, dobbiamo giocare d'anticipo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Agosto 2020)

Lautaro è fortissimo. Ad inizio stagione avevo visto una partita tra Argentina e Messico è mi ero convinto che questo ragazzo andava verso una grande carriera( fisico integro permettendo) . Ha tutto: tecnica, dribbling, tiro preciso, velocità , forze nelle gambe. Nonostante non sia alto ( 1m 74 mi pare) è anche molto abile nel gioco aereo grazie ad un timing pazzesco. E poi corre corre corre... non si ferma mai. Fa un pressing continuo che mette in ansia tutto il reparto difensivo. 

Lukaku è una macchina. Voglio sottolineare anche i progressi del belga al livello tecnico da quando è in Italia. Sul primo tocco di palla è migliorato tantissimo. Poi quando ha spazio, è letteralmente devastante


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Lautaro è fortissimo. Ad inizio stagione avevo visto una partita tra Argentina e Messico è mi ero convinto che questo ragazzo andava verso una grande carriera( fisico integro permettendo) . Ha tutto: tecnica, dribbling, tiro preciso, velocità , forze nelle gambe. Nonostante non sia alto ( 1m 74 mi pare) è anche molto abile nel gioco aereo grazie ad un timing pazzesco. E poi corre corre corre... non si ferma mai. Fa un pressing continuo che mette in ansia tutto il reparto difensivo.
> 
> Lukaku è una macchina. Voglio sottolineare anche i progressi del belga al livello tecnico da quando è in Italia. Sul primo tocco di palla è migliorato tantissimo. Poi quando ha spazio, è letteralmente devastante





Mamma mia che esaltazione !!!! E si proprio dei campionissimi eh????


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2020)

Chiedo ai più esperti...in caso di vittoria dell'inter chi va in champion? Posto che si libera un posto visto che l'inter é già qualificata e non va come vincente EL


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chiedo ai più esperti...in caso di vittoria dell'inter chi va in champion? Posto che si libera un posto visto che l'inter é già qualificata e non va come vincente EL



Non cambia niente, l'Inter è già qualificata in Champions con il campionato


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non cambia niente, l'Inter è già qualificata in Champions con il campionato



Si ma si libera un posto in champion (quello della vincente di EL) comunque nel frattempo ho controllato...va direttamente ai gironi la terza del campionato francese


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2020)

Rendiamoci conto che ormai l'Italia in Europa sono soltanto loro. Ultimi ad aver vinto una Champions, ultimi (e primi in assoluto) a raggiungere la finale di Europa League.

E i due delinquenti brindano.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che ormai l'Italia in Europa sono soltanto loro. Ultimi ad aver vinto una Champions, ultimi (e primi in assoluto) a raggiungere la finale di Europa League.
> 
> E i due delinquenti brindano.



E ti dico che entro 2 anni arriveranno vicinissimi alla 4 Champions e forse la alzeranno pure,e comunque meglio 10 coppe da loro che una dai gobbi luridi,per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2020)

Onestamente avrei scommesso un centone nella vittoria di Conte contro Sarri per lo scudetto. Ma non mi sarei mai immaginato che Conte avrebbe raggiunto la finale di Europa League o che addirittura vincerla.

Attenzione, se riuscisse a portare l'EL in bacheca potrebbe portare quella esperienza necessaria per affrontare la CL.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi non ipervalutate questa EL. Per la situazione generale e per la condizione da campionato amatori di alcune compagini.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ipervalutate questa EL. Per la situazione generale e per la condizione da campionato amatori di alcune compagini.



Ipervalutare no, però dai negli ultimi anni i favoriti hanno sempre vinto. Mi riferisco all'Atletico, Chelsea, United (2017).. quando invece erano le italiane le favorite, deludevano clamorosamente in particolare al Napoli e Juve (2014).

Sono 21 anni che una italiana non arriva in finale di questa competizione, evidentemente c'era una sorta di maledizione. Poi oh secondo me andata ritorno l'Inter non avrebbe mai vinto ma con i se e ma non si va da nessuna parte. Per l'Inter, portare un trofeo internazionale, dopo 10 anni è tanta roba. Aiuta anche per il prossima anno in CL


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ipervalutare no, però dai negli ultimi anni i favoriti hanno sempre vinto. Mi riferisco all'Atletico, Chelsea, United (2017).. quando invece erano le italiane le favorite, deludevano clamorosamente in particolare al Napoli e Juve (2014).
> 
> Sono 21 anni che una italiana non arriva in finale di questa competizione, evidentemente c'era una sorta di maledizione. Poi oh secondo me andata ritorno l'Inter non avrebbe mai vinto ma con i se e ma non si va da nessuna parte. Per l'Inter, portare un trofeo internazionale, dopo 10 anni è tanta roba. Aiuta anche per il prossima anno in CL



L'Inter è in rampa di lancio mentre qualche big deve rifondare,la penso come te quando sostieni che una vittoria adesso potrebbe dar loro lo slancio anche in Champions,anche se gli avversari lì sono di altra caratura. Temo potrebbero fare qualche scherzetto entro 2-3 anni come ho già detto in precedenza ad Admin.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ipervalutare no, però dai negli ultimi anni i favoriti hanno sempre vinto. Mi riferisco all'Atletico, Chelsea, United (2017).. quando invece erano le italiane le favorite, deludevano clamorosamente in particolare al Napoli e Juve (2014).
> 
> Sono 21 anni che una italiana non arriva in finale di questa competizione, evidentemente c'era una sorta di maledizione. Poi oh secondo me andata ritorno l'Inter non avrebbe mai vinto ma con i se e ma non si va da nessuna parte. Per l'Inter, portare un trofeo internazionale, dopo 10 anni è tanta roba. Aiuta anche per il prossima anno in CL



Tutto quello che vuoi, però se in champions arrivano in semifinale squadre come Lione e Lipsia, mi darai ragione sull’anomalia delle competizioni in corso.


----------



## Molenko (19 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che ormai l'Italia in Europa sono soltanto loro. Ultimi ad aver vinto una Champions, ultimi (e primi in assoluto) a raggiungere la finale di Europa League.
> 
> E i due delinquenti brindano.



Nove anni che non alzano nulla e sono andati in giro a far figure come quelle del Beer Sheva? Bam tutto cancellato? E allora i gobbi che hanno sfiorato due volte il triplete e vincono da 9 anni in Italia.
Dovremmo ricordarci chi siamo ogni tanto, questo complesso di inferiorità verso il nulla (perché l'Inter calcisticamente è il nulla da quasi un decennio) è ridicolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siviglia - Inter, atto finale dell'Europa League 2020. Si gioca venerdì 21 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Colonia, in Germania.
> 
> Dove vedere Siviglia - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Da anni vado ripetendo che snobbare l'inter e sminuire quanto stanno facendo è da rosiconi.
E invece qua si sta a fare le pulci a una qualificazione champions centrata da spalletti più per fortuna che per altro o si sminuisce il campionato che ha disputato conte perdendosi in discussioni più o meno inutili su quanto l'inter ha veramente lottato per lo scudetto.
Si cavilla insomma sui risultati altrui.

Per chi vuole vederla la crescita dell'inter è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Società che si affida a pioli, poi a mancini, poi a spalletti e ora a conte.
Società che si fionda su marotta e gli da il compito di ricostruire la rosa.
Proprietà che immette soldini e fa aumentare vertiginosamente il fatturato..

Ma noi, esattamente, cosa ci azzecchiamo con l'inter???
Senza voler esagerare, l'inter ci è avanti di 4-5 anni.

Ora si giocheranno una finale di EL. Sminuiremo pure questo risultato???
Magari è merito del covid o del caldo.
Risultato incredibilmente importante per l'inter e il calcio italiano.


----------



## Djerry (19 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da anni vado ripetendo che snobbare l'inter e sminuire quanto stanno facendo è da rosiconi.
> E invece qua si sta a fare le pulci a una qualificazione champions centrata da spalletti più per fortuna che per altro o si sminuisce il campionato che ha disputato conte perdendosi in discussioni più o meno inutili su quanto l'inter ha veramente lottato per lo scudetto.
> Si cavilla insomma sui risultati altrui.
> 
> ...



Due/tre anni.
E' esattamente la sequenza temporale di vantaggio che hanno su di noi, perché come in Dark a noi sono successe massimo tre anni dopo le cose che erano successe a loro.

Dove loro hanno avuto la speculazione (Thohir), noi due anni dopo abbiamo iniziato la trafila degli anni in vendita con Silvio culminata con la pantomima cinese.
Dove loro hanno avuto la fine della speculazione col passaggio di mano a chi comunque soldi ce li ha (Suning), noi due anni dopo siamo finiti in mano ad Elliott.

Dove loro hanno avuto Stramaccioni, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Inzaghi e Brocchi (il debuttante fatto in casa).
Dove loro hanno avuto Mazzarri, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Montella (l'allenatore medio di Serie A che fallisce la Champions).
Dove loro hanno avuto Mancini, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Gattuso (il tentativo romantico).
Dove loro hanno avuto De Boer, due anni dopo noi abbiamo avuto Giampaolo (il grande teorico del bel gioco che fa schifo).

E chi subentra sia a De Boer che a Giampaolo? Esatto, Pioli.

Ora noi ci giochiamo il salto di qualità decisivo con lo stesso Pioli invece che con Spalletti, vitale per il ritorno in Champions e per poter arrivare a Conte.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da anni vado ripetendo che snobbare l'inter e sminuire quanto stanno facendo è da rosiconi.
> E invece qua si sta a fare le pulci a una qualificazione champions centrata da spalletti più per fortuna che per altro o si sminuisce il campionato che ha disputato conte perdendosi in discussioni più o meno inutili su quanto l'inter ha veramente lottato per lo scudetto.
> Si cavilla insomma sui risultati altrui.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo parlato tante volte dell'Inda. Purtroppo sono bravi, seri e ambiziosi.

Dissento su un punto però: non ci sono "avanti" 4-5 anni.
Lo sarebbero se anche noi avessimo una direzione.

Invece temo renda più l'idea dire che sono di un livello superiore, amaramente. Allo stato delle cose, non c'è nessun indizio per cui questo gap si possa ridurre nei prossimi anni, anzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Due/tre anni.
> E' esattamente la sequenza temporale di vantaggio che hanno su di noi, perché come in Dark a noi sono successe massimo tre anni dopo le cose che erano successe a loro.
> 
> Dove loro hanno avuto la speculazione (Thohir), noi due anni dopo abbiamo iniziato la trafila degli anni in vendita con Silvio culminata con la pantomima cinese.
> ...



Allora, se la metti su questo piano, a noi manca ancora la vera proprietà.
Elliott al milan farà mai quello che sta facendo suning all'inter.
Per questo dico che gli anni di differenza tra noi e loro sono 4-5.
L'inter viene da due partecipazioni alla champions e quest'anno hanno addirittura ''ottimizzato'' l'eliminazione dalla champions arrivando fino in fondo all'el.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo parlato tante volte dell'Inda. Purtroppo sono bravi, seri e ambiziosi.
> 
> Dissento su un punto però: non ci sono "avanti" 4-5 anni.
> Lo sarebbero se anche noi avessimo una direzione.
> ...



Quantifico in anni il divario anzichè in livelli perchè con una proprietà virtuosa ragioni in 'soldi' con una parsimoniosa ragioni in arco temporale.
In 4-5 anni potremmo prenderli se noi sbagliamo nulla e loro sbagliano qualcosina.


----------



## Djerry (19 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora, se la metti su questo piano, a noi manca ancora la vera proprietà.
> Elliott al milan farà mai quello che sta facendo suning all'inter.
> Per questo dico che gli anni di differenza tra noi e loro sono 4-5.
> L'inter viene da due partecipazioni alla champions e quest'anno hanno addirittura ''ottimizzato'' l'eliminazione dalla champions arrivando fino in fondo all'el.



E' vero, è la grande divergenza formale, ma a me continua a sembrarmi del tutto secondario nell'ottica generale, visto che pure noi con Elliott abbiamo messo eccome dei bei soldoni negli investimenti giocatori.

E come noi abbiamo avuto Paquetà, Piatek, Caldara, Higuain, loro tre anni prima e già con Suning hanno avuto Gabigol, Joao Mario, Jovetic, Dalbert, volendo Gagliardini, volendo lo stesso Nainggolan che è un salasso.

La vera unica differenza è questo benedetto quarto posto, che non possiamo più rinviare. Elliott non avrà i frigoriferi ed il famoso "sponsor interno" con cui alimentare il fatturato, ma nella mia ottica e storico alla mano è l'ultimo dei problemi.
Il problema è che sbagliamo il progetto tecnico ogni volta ed arriviamo dal quinto posto in giù. Ed ancora non ci siamo potuti permettere la garanzia alla Spalletti, che ora nella nostra configurazione deve per forza essere Pioli.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quantifico in anni il divario anzichè in livelli perchè con una proprietà virtuosa ragioni in 'soldi' con una parsimoniosa ragioni in arco temporale.
> In 4-5 anni potremmo prenderli se noi sbagliamo nulla e loro sbagliano qualcosina.



Se noi avessimo un percorso di crescita potrebbe starci.

A me non pare proprio. Faccio pure fatica a vedere un orizzonte temporale superiore ai 6 mesi per questo Milan.

Per il momento, opinione mia, sono di un livello superiore e non c'è nessun segnale incoraggiante per cui questa differenza possa essere colmata, nemmeno in 5 anni. Anzi, allo stato attuale delle cose, loro stanno crescendo sotto tutti i parametri, noi siamo fermi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' vero, è la grande divergenza formale, ma a me continua a sembrarmi del tutto secondario nell'ottica generale, visto che pure noi con Elliott abbiamo messo eccome dei bei soldoni negli investimenti giocatori.
> 
> E come noi abbiamo avuto Paquetà, Piatek, Caldara, Higuain, loro tre anni prima e già con Suning hanno avuto Gabigol, Joao Mario, Jovetic, Dalbert, volendo Gagliardini, volendo lo stesso Nainggolan che è un salasso.
> 
> ...



Dici bene quando dici che anche l'inter ha sbagliato le operazioni e anche l'inter ha avuto terribili difficoltà nel ricostruire la rosa e potenziarla.
E' un parallelismo che anche io facevo giorni fa quando si parlava dell'inter.
Troppo spesso parlando di capacità si parla dell'inter , come se i cugini non avessero sbagliato scelte e valutazioni.
Invece anche all'inter hanno beccato i joao mario, karamoh, jovetic , gabigol , come giustamente fai notare.

Ma l'inter non si è fatta male come ci siamo fatti noi.
L'inter sugli errori tecnici non si è impantanata ma ha provato sempre a reagire mettendo il rafforzamento della rosa al primo posto e il risultato sportivo da conseguire sul campo al secondo.

E cosi, per un joao mario che si è dimostrato inadeguato, l'inter ha deciso di affidare la regia offensiva della squadra a un altro elemento seppur in prestito, rafinha. Gioca il prestito e non gioca il calciatore di proprietà. Questione di spessore del calciatore.

La proprietà ha ovviamente fatto il suo immettendo quei soldini che i vincoli del fpf permettevano di mettere.

Da noi??
Da noi invece si è scelto di buttarli in campo i mediocri perchè non andavano svalorizzati oppure perchè qualcuno sul serio li reputava forti.

Questi errori madornali ci hanno portato a perdere anni e anni.
Suso il campo non avrebbe dovuto vederlo, noi gli abbiamo costruito addosso il regno.
Ancora oggi ci lecchiamo le ferite.

Da notare poi anche che noi ai marotta e ai spalletti ancora non ci siamo arrivati, doveroso sottolinearlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se noi avessimo un percorso di crescita potrebbe starci.
> 
> A me non pare proprio. Faccio pure fatica a vedere un orizzonte temporale superiore ai 6 mesi per questo Milan.
> 
> Per il momento, opinione mia, sono di un livello superiore e non c'è nessun segnale incoraggiante per cui questa differenza possa essere colmata, nemmeno in 5 anni. Anzi, allo stato attuale delle cose, loro stanno crescendo sotto tutti i parametri, noi siamo fermi.



L'inter ha una proprietà.


----------



## Butcher (19 Agosto 2020)

Sapete se festeggeranno in Duomo? Vorrei evitare.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da anni vado ripetendo che snobbare l'inter e sminuire quanto stanno facendo è da rosiconi.
> E invece qua si sta a fare le pulci a una qualificazione champions centrata da spalletti più per fortuna che per altro o si sminuisce il campionato che ha disputato conte perdendosi in discussioni più o meno inutili su quanto l'inter ha veramente lottato per lo scudetto.
> Si cavilla insomma sui risultati altrui.
> 
> ...



Io invece dico chiaramente che rosico a bestia. In questo momento gli invidio tutto: proprietà, dirigenza, allenatore e calciatori. Ma tanto proprio.


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siviglia - Inter, atto finale dell'Europa League 2020. Si gioca venerdì 21 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Colonia, in Germania.
> 
> Dove vedere Siviglia - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...




Vincerà Conte, ed è giusto così dopo tutti quelli che l'hanno menata con la cantilena "Conte incapace di vincere in Europa".


----------



## mandraghe (20 Agosto 2020)

Ieri teatrino penoso e patetico della D’Amico nel post partita:

“Chissà come si sente Cavani ad aver lasciato il PSG”, faceva prima a chiederlo a Gigibet..


Sulla finale dell’Inter: 

Inizia la D’Amico con la solita eleganza di skyjuve: “Sarebbe il primo trofeo dell’Inter dopo 10 anni”

Replica di Condò: ”sarebbe il primo trofeo europeo vinto dall’Italia dopo 10 anni” 

Controreplica (rosicatoria) della D’Amico: “Eh ma in mezzo ci sono state anche finali di champions”. Ormai l’abbiamo capito che per i gobbi perfino le finali perse vanno nel palmares. 

Ma questo vale solo per i gobbi. Se l’Inter perderà sarà una disfatta. D’altronde per i servi dei gobbi l’Europa league ora che l’Inter è in finale è diventata la coppa dei perdenti.


----------



## Goro (20 Agosto 2020)

Doppiette di Suso e Ocampos, i nostri campioni 

Inter nettamente più forte purtroppo 
L'unica bellezza sarà vedere i mille meme contro la Juventus perdente d'Europa


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

Un incubo vedere questi che stasera alzeranno la coppa.

Non ci avrei mai pensato, sinceramente.


----------



## sette (21 Agosto 2020)

seriamente penso vinceranno gli sfigati purtroppo


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2020)

La coppa Uefa è la cosa più "facile" da vincere per tornare ad essere ad un certo livello. Per questo non capirò mai i colleghi di tifo che non vogliono farla perchè noi dobbiamo fare la champions. Speriamo che serva da lezione quello che è successo all'inter quest'anno. Getafe Leverkusen e Shaktar: le avremmo battute anche noi per come abbiamo giocato nel post lockdown. Meditiamo se riusciamo a farla l'anno prossimo


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri teatrino penoso e patetico della D’Amico nel post partita:
> 
> “Chissà come si sente Cavani ad aver lasciato il PSG”, faceva prima a chiederlo a Gigibet..
> 
> ...



Perchè giusto quelle hanno, la loro ultima vera vittoria in campo internazionale è l'intertoto del 1999. Per il resto una sfilza infinita del trofeo "grazie per aver partecipato"


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Ovviamente tifo siviglia.....
Ma se ripenso a tutti gli sfottò di inizio anno su conte e lukaku 

Io posso anche capire che faccia male veder l'inter crescere ma solo un cieco o uno che capisce una mazza di calcio può non vedere la crescita vertiginosa dell'inter!!!
E vabbè ma da noi si fanno le pulci se spalletti porta l'inter in champions più per culo che per meriti e si apre una diatriba se l'inter ha lottato davvero o no per lo scudetto.
Si loda zapata dell'atalanta e si deride lukaku.... bizzarro il mondo.

L'anno prossimo l'inter vince lo scudetto, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tifo siviglia.....
> Ma se ripenso a tutti gli sfottò di inizio anno su conte e lukaku
> 
> Io posso anche capire che faccia male veder l'inter crescere ma solo un cieco o uno che capisce una mazza di calcio può non vedere la crescita vertiginosa dell'inter!!!
> ...



Ma perchè c'era qualche matto che derideva COnte e Lukaku? Io francamente rosicavo soprattutto per Pancrazio in panchina. Su Lukaku non ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco, ma ovviamente grazie al fenomeno in panchina, non poteva non fare bene


----------



## Tsitsipas (21 Agosto 2020)

Stasera forse perdiamo. Ma dopo aver visto Schelotto, Jonathan e M'Vila, la sera che sto per vivere è un qualcosa che ho seriamente temuto di non vivere più. Ma anche nei momenti più tristi - edulcorati solo dalle sconfitte dei ladri in Champions - continuavo a riflettere sul fatto che ciclicamente noi (come voi) abbiamo una storia fatta di coppe vinte con intervalli più o meno lunghi

Per questo dico che non dovete smettere di crederci. Anche nelle serate più tristi si può vedere la luce


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Stasera forse perdiamo. Ma dopo aver visto Schelotto, Jonathan e M'Vila, la sera che sto per vivere è un qualcosa che ho seriamente temuto di non vivere più. Ma anche nei momenti più tristi - edulcorati solo dalle sconfitte dei ladri in Champions - continuavo a riflettere sul fatto che ciclicamente noi (come voi) abbiamo una storia fatta di coppe vinte con intervalli più o meno lunghi
> 
> Per questo dico che non dovete smettere di crederci. Anche nelle serate più tristi si può vedere la luce



Bah speriamo. Qui sono 8 anni che non vediamo neanche lo spiraglio. Ma esattamente come avete svoltato voi con Sunning, noi fino a quando non ci prende uno serio, la luce non la vedremo mai. E uno serio ci acquista se andiamo in champions. E' un gatto che si morde la coda.....


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma perchè c'era qualche matto che derideva COnte e Lukaku? Io francamente rosicavo soprattutto per Pancrazio in panchina. Su Lukaku non ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco, ma ovviamente grazie al fenomeno in panchina, non poteva non fare bene



Lubamba ha sempre avuto una carriera abbastanza deludente, o comunque non all'altezza delle aspettative. Ha incontrato Conte e ha fatto il botto. Guarda che coincidenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lubamba ha sempre avuto una carriera abbastanza deludente, o comunque non all'altezza delle aspettative. Ha incontrato Conte e ha fatto il botto. Guarda che coincidenza.



Ma fisicamente è una bestia, ha un gran tiro e a campo aperto è capace di trascinarsi due avversari.
Nel modo di giocare ricorda il primo vieri.
Era prevedibile che in serie A avrebbe fatto sfracelli.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri teatrino penoso e patetico della D’Amico nel post partita:
> 
> “Chissà come si sente Cavani ad aver lasciato il PSG”, faceva prima a chiederlo a Gigibet..
> 
> ...



Cerca in rete i titoloni dei giornali il giorno della semifinale juve-Benfica del 2014,sembrava stessero per giocare una finale di Champions. Per queste cose e per altre 1000 preferisco 10 coppe all'inda che una ai luridi torinesi.


----------



## Molenko (21 Agosto 2020)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere questo fantomatico squadrone in una Europa League regolare, con sfide andata e ritorno e il campionato in mezzo. Ma fatemi il favore, voi e la crescita dell'Inter, da 0 trofei in 9 anni.


----------



## Djerry (21 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma fisicamente è una bestia, ha un gran tiro e a campo aperto è capace di trascinarsi due avversari.
> Nel modo di giocare ricorda il primo vieri.
> Era prevedibile che in serie A avrebbe fatto sfracelli.



Un po' ovunque, secondo me, deve solo stare bene sul piano fisico-atletico, perché 5kg in più lo stroncano.

All'Everton mi piaceva, ma divenne ufficialmente un mio pallino quando in Nazionale venne schierato da esterno destro eppure interpretava il ruolo adattandosi e spingendo palla al piede anche lungo la linea laterale, facendo pure assistenza e rifinitura.

Lì capii che era molto di più di un fisico imponente, ma un giocatore dall'intelligenza sopraffina. Basti vedere i movimenti che fa prima di ricevere, sceglie sempre il momento giusto per attaccare la linea e dettare il filtrante.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere questo fantomatico squadrone in una Europa League regolare, con sfide andata e ritorno e il campionato in mezzo. Ma fatemi il favore, voi e la crescita dell'Inter, da 0 trofei in 9 anni.



La loro crescita è evidente. Poi ovvio che noi siamo dei tafazzoni. Ascoltando 3/4 di forum la Juve dovrebbe avere 7/8 champions


----------



## Molenko (21 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La loro crescita è evidente. Poi ovvio che noi siamo dei tafazzoni. Ascoltando 3/4 di forum la Juve dovrebbe avere 7/8 champions



Ma che ci stiano davanti al momento è evidente. D'altronde lì dove loro hanno Marotta noi abbiamo Maldini, però un po' di amor proprio, santo Dio.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Un po' ovunque, secondo me, deve solo stare bene sul piano fisico-atletico, perché 5kg in più lo stroncano.
> 
> All'Everton mi piaceva, ma divenne ufficialmente un mio pallino quando in Nazionale venne schierato da esterno destro eppure interpretava il ruolo adattandosi e spingendo palla al piede anche lungo la linea laterale, facendo pure assistenza e rifinitura.
> 
> Lì capii che era molto di più di un fisico imponente, ma un giocatore dall'intelligenza sopraffina. Basti vedere i movimenti che fa prima di ricevere, sceglie sempre il momento giusto per attaccare la linea e dettare il filtrante.



Nei movimenti è fortissimo e infatti nel calcio di conte ci sta alla grandissima perchè le due punte giocano su tutto il fronte offensivo .
Lui e lautaro fanno quello che facevano prima e seconda punta nel calcio di anni fa : tanti movimenti sul corto e sul lungo e in ampiezza nella ricerca degli spazi che poi attaccano.
Si perde quando gli si richiedono ricami calcistici di un calcio stereotipato nelle spaziature, tipo il palleggio da 4-3-3.
Non è infatti pulitissimo certe volte nelle giocate spalle alla porta come si richiede ai grandi centravanti ma perde quel mezzo-tempo/tempo di gioco, non perde però ovviamente mai la palla perchè nella protezione della sfera è sublime.
E' un vieri più muscolare.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Stasera forse perdiamo. Ma dopo aver visto Schelotto, Jonathan e M'Vila, la sera che sto per vivere è un qualcosa che ho seriamente temuto di non vivere più. Ma anche nei momenti più tristi - edulcorati solo dalle sconfitte dei ladri in Champions - continuavo a riflettere sul fatto che ciclicamente noi (come voi) abbiamo una storia fatta di coppe vinte con intervalli più o meno lunghi
> 
> Per questo dico che non dovete smettere di crederci. Anche nelle serate più tristi si può vedere la luce



Per motivi di contratto con il forum non ti faccio nessun augurio per stasera, ma ti abbraccio per il messaggio di speranza.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2020)

Io sono già pronto.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Agosto 2020)

Complimenti ai cugini per aver riportato un trofeo europeo in Italia, pur in condizioni particolari che indubbiamente hanno inciso sul loro percorso. Noi non corriamo questo rischio, l'EL ci fa talmente schifo che non partecipiamo nemmeno e quando lo facciamo le figure barbine arrivano ben prima della finale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Agosto 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Stasera forse perdiamo. Ma dopo aver visto Schelotto, Jonathan e M'Vila, la sera che sto per vivere è un qualcosa che ho seriamente temuto di non vivere più. Ma anche nei momenti più tristi - edulcorati solo dalle sconfitte dei ladri in Champions - continuavo a riflettere sul fatto che ciclicamente noi (come voi) abbiamo una storia fatta di coppe vinte con intervalli più o meno lunghi
> 
> Per questo dico che non dovete smettere di crederci. Anche nelle serate più tristi si può vedere la luce



Noi siamo messi malissimo,finché Elliot non se ne va,serate come questa le vedremo solo col binocolo. L'unica speranza è il VERO closing


----------



## Baba (21 Agosto 2020)

Stasera perdono con gol di Suso e domani Messi trova l’accordo con il City.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo messi malissimo,finché Elliot non se ne va,serate come questa le vedremo solo col binocolo. L'unica speranza è il VERO closing



Noi siamo messi malissimo perché le operazioni che servono per far partire un progetto serio sono.. ehhm... queste:
Maldini lo stagista improvvisato a svolgere il ruolo che fu di Galliani.
Massara portaborse similcartonato.
Un AD che programma l'entrata di Rangnick per almeno 8 mesi e poi una sera di luglio smonta tutto perché Paolino e i giocatori forti di un calcio pandemico giocato da protagonisti stanno arrivando sesti facendo fuoco e fiamme.
Una proprietà di strozzini che non ha patrimonio e giustamente non vuole spendere per essere più competitivi in tempi stretti visto che non ha nessun guadagno nel farlo ma che vuole spendere semplicemente per mantenerci e tenerci stabili nei bassifondi, in poche parole la peggior proprietà possibile nel calcio.
Allenatorelli di provincia come Pioli che partono col pensiero di farsi 6 mesi ed essere cacciati che ci prendono gusto e conquistano l'Olimpo, beh facile quando strategicamente sei quella roba che ho elencato sopra.
L'Inter è partita con basi ben diverse e ha sfruttato per bene la nostra fake cessione del 2017, si è inserita per bene durante il calo della Roma al seguito del loro momento d'oro (semi di Champs) e del Napoli che con l'addio di Sarri è calato fino al settimo posto scontato di quest'anno e dell'anno prossimo. Che avversarie hanno avuto? il primo anno, cioè nel 2017, nessuno visto che senza coppe hanno fatto quello che noi non siamo nemmeno riusciti a fare per un mese quest'anno cioè giocare con più gamba e più ritmo, hanno fatto quello che noi non siamo riusciti a fare, cioè cacciare quella salamandra di Pioli a fine 2017 dopo che era riuscito ad entrare in top 4 partendo da -20 praticamente fino al settimo posto cercato e ricercato, hanno preso Spalletti, quindi tecnico quadrato, capace di raggiungere risultati minimi dandoti un'identità in quei 2 anni di vuoto generale dove si è inserito molto facilmente.
Hanno fatto quello che in un mulino bianco come il nostro non ci saremmo mai osati di fare, cacciare il buonottimo Spalletti dopo 2 Champions di fila per prenderne uno abituato a gestire meglio le pressioni e capace di portarti in fondo in tutte le competizioni, uno che all'Atalanta non sarebbe mai andato ma all'Inter sì, hanno fatto quello che avremmo potuto fare anche noi se avessimo gestito meglio le risorse, Conte in un Milan in Champs fissa sarebbe venuto, all'Atalanta o alla Lazio no, si chiama blasone e risorse, noi abbiamo trattato Pioli con i guanti perché siam mulino bianco da sempre e il tifoso medio è lobotomizzato, gli parli di Rangnick te lo schifa perché Pioli vince in pandemia, gli fai vedere qualcosa di diverso e nada, fa schifo e allora carissimi godiamoci il nostro bel allenatore provinciale con gestione provinciale e dirigenti improvvisati pur avendo in realtà risorse che potenzialmente dovrebbero permetterci di inserirci nella top 4 prima di un discreto upgrade tecnico sotto tutti i punti di vista, ma visto che non lo facciamo rimaniamo tranquilli pensando di essere inferiori a realtà come Lazio, Napoli, Roma ecc, ecco dove falliamo, nella mentalità, al netto di una gestione da provinciale con risorse da squadra scudetto, in poche parole l'harem delle pippe come Jack (come ha pianto infatti), l'idillio di gente che cerca un po' di popolarità a 50 anni come Paolino, a questi secondo me gli frega davvero poco, il figlio è dentro, guadagna tanto, se vuole il rinnovo ce l'ha già pronto, la squadra non ha pressioni, tutti sono contenti per un sesto posto e tutti vanno dietro alla telenovela Ibra che in una società seria non sarebbe nemmeno partita. No ma noi siamo serissimi, oscuri, ci tuteliamo, non passa nulla, i giornalisti non sanno niente e finché si lavorerà così i tifosi penseranno sempre di trovarsi la sorpresona, qualcosa di grosso che mai arriverà.


----------



## Goro (21 Agosto 2020)

Pronto alla grande festa nerazzurra di stasera, imperdibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Non la perderanno MAI, il Siviglia è una squadra molle...


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non la perderanno MAI, il Siviglia è una squadra molle...



Esattamente. E poi, non possono vincere tutte le finali. Per la legge dei grandi numeri.

Prevedo vittoria abbastanza larga.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Agosto 2020)

Se Inter vince questa sera, la Roma va in CL?


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. E poi, non possono vincere tutte le finali. Per la legge dei grandi numeri.
> 
> Prevedo vittoria abbastanza larga.



La penso uguale.
Purtroppo.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Noi siamo messi malissimo perché le operazioni che servono per far partire un progetto serio sono.. ehhm... queste:
> Maldini lo stagista improvvisato a svolgere il ruolo che fu di Galliani.
> Massara portaborse similcartonato.
> Un AD che programma l'entrata di Rangnick per almeno 8 mesi e poi una sera di luglio smonta tutto perché Paolino e i giocatori forti di un calcio pandemico giocato da protagonisti stanno arrivando sesti facendo fuoco e fiamme.
> ...



Mi farei pure 1000 km per stringerti la mano.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Se Inter vince questa sera, la Roma va in CL?



No. Non cambia niente.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Se vince oggi l'Inter si assicura la prima fascia in champions, la disputa della supercoppa europea e anche la partecipazione al Mondiale per club.

Insomma tra una cosa e l'altra sarebbero minimo 25 mln extra nelle casse dei nerazzurri.


----------



## Lambro (21 Agosto 2020)

Vincono facile, al momento sono superiori nettamente al Siviglia.
Ed è uno step che li porta ancora piu' lontani da noi, questo, molto molto lontani.
Vediamoci l'unica cosa positiva, almeno il calcio italiano avrà finalmente un po' di lustro dopo tantissimi anni di buio pesto.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Agosto 2020)

Vi inviterei a guardare la partita di Barella. E poi pensare che noi alla stessa cifra abbiamo preso Paquetà.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Vi inviterei a guardare la partita di Barella. E poi pensare che noi alla stessa cifra abbiamo preso Paquetà.



Giocatore totale, molto dinamico, completo, quello che non è Kessie, purtroppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se vince oggi l'Inter si assicura la prima fascia in champions, la disputa della supercoppa europea e anche la partecipazione al Mondiale per club.
> 
> Insomma tra una cosa e l'altra sarebbero minimo 25 mln extra nelle casse dei nerazzurri.



Mondiale per club no, parte dal prossimo anno se non sbaglio


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Forza Sugo... Anche se ho poche speranze


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Se Inter vince questa sera, la Roma va in CL?



No perché l'Inter è già in CL. L'unico modo per la Roma di andare in CL era quella di vincere la EL.

Se il Napoli avesse vinto la CL invece la Lazio sarebbe andata ai preliminari di CL.


----------



## Metti (21 Agosto 2020)

forza vecchio cuore andaluso


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un incubo vedere questi che stasera alzeranno la coppa.
> 
> Non ci avrei mai pensato, sinceramente.



Quando prendi un dirigente, che può tranquillamente essere considerato il migliore a livello nazionale in questa decade, la vittoria è sempre a portata di mano.
1 anno e mezzo in carica e già un trofeo (perché vinceranno easy) in tasca.


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

Metti ha scritto:


> forza vecchio cuore andaluso



Lukaku si mangia la difesa del Siviglia da solo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Vi inviterei a guardare la partita di Barella. E poi pensare che noi alla stessa cifra abbiamo preso Paquetà.



No ma fa schifo, anche tonali fa schifo, meglio popopooropo bakayoko..


----------



## Metti (21 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lukaku si mangia la difesa del Siviglia da solo.



salta tutti e la spara sul palo


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mondiale per club no, parte dal prossimo anno se non sbaglio



In effetti sembra che il nuovo formato slitti al 2022 o 2023. Meglio per noi gufi


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

Metti ha scritto:


> salta tutti e la spara sul palo



Ehh... ci vogliono le macumbe.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Sta per iniziare


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

Già finita. Pazzesco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Finita, che ignoranti


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Già finita


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Impensabile una loro sconfitta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Il bello é che quello del Siviglia si lamenta del Giallo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

A inizio azione c'era una gamba tesa di Barella secondo me


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

Come già ampiamente detto, Conte è uno che non chiude mai a zero titoli. Allenatore pazzesco. Ora ha trovato anche una dimensione europea. Incredibile...

Il maestro Giampollo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A inizio azione c'era una gamba tesa di Barella secondo me



Ma vá. É andata bene al Siviglia, fa un fallo cosí a centrocampo ed é rosso


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

9 minuti per portarla a casa, già sono scarsi poi se fanno pure i falli...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente detto, Conte è uno che non chiude mai a zero titoli. Allenatore pazzesco. Ora ha trovato anche una dimensione europea. Incredibile...
> 
> Il maestro Giampollo...




Mi viene voglia di cercare i topic in cui i capiscers sbavavano per il maestro Giampaolo e schifavano Conte. Ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa, ne beccassero mai qualcuna..


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente detto, Conte è uno che non chiude mai a zero titoli. Allenatore pazzesco. Ora ha trovato anche una dimensione europea. Incredibile...
> 
> Il maestro Giampollo...



Ma Conte non sarebbe mai venuto ad allenare Piatek, Musacchio, Biglia e Suso e noi non avremmo mai speso i soldi che ha speso l'Inter quest'anno per fare la squadra visto che l'Inter ha potuto vendere giocatori come Perisic e Icardi, noi chi se li pigliava i nostri panchinari e alcuni titolari?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Comunque Icardi era più forte di Lukaku


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Gooooooooool


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Gooooooollllllllll


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Seeeeeeee Handanoviccccc


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Grande Samir, continua così


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Bellissima azione del Siviglia, pareggio meritato.

Handanovic dorme un pó, chiaramente per Marchegiani é colpa anche del massaggiatore, ma non del portiere


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Sovrapposizione sulla fascia ignorata da Sugo. Che bei ricordi...


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Quanto ho esultato ragazzi!!

Primi 15 minuti di Sugo in versione settembre-gennaio comunque, dai così


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Se dà rigore è mafia pura.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Altro rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

In Italia è rigore


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Pelatone di Conte stai buono!!!


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte non la finisce la partita


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con i gobbi è rigore



Easyfix.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma l'ha presa col ginocchio palesemente


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Questo rigore sembrava netto, in Italia lo davano al 100%


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Adesso si vedrà davvero la mentalità dell'Inter... Se cedono al nervosismo rischiano


----------



## IlProfessore (21 Agosto 2020)

Uccellato Godin, gol da centravanti scaltro ma Handanovic dorme. Conte nn dura 45 nin


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Non finirà in un 11 contro 11...


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma D'Ambrogio ancora nada giallo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

É una guerra, chissá in quanti finiscono,


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

l'Inter è troppo nervosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non finirà in un 11 contro 11...



Quello che dicevo anche io, per fortuna l’arbitro si é nascosto i cartellini nel deretano


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Gonde ha rotto le scatole all'arbitro talmente tanto che non fischia più niente all'Inter ahahahahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

D’Ambrosio ha fatto 5 falli. Come funziona nel calcio? Come nel basket? Si va fuori?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

L'Inter ha buttato una marea di punti in campionato da situazione di vantaggio. E lo stesso nel girone di Champions. Adesso deve svoltare mentalmente o rischia un bel contraccolpo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Il Siviglia in attacco è molto più incisivo dell'Inter, che arriva sempre dopo sul pallone


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Inter più forte. Ma in questi primi 30’ è andata a fiammate, mentre il Siviglia gioca a calcio. Inter fallosissima e nervosissima...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Quanto mi piace Lautaro

Diventerá una stella


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

lukaku sembra quando nei vecchi PES hai ll'attaccante rosso contro il difensore grigio...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Va di lusso all inter che l arbitro ha deciso di non ammonire mai


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Goooooooooooooollllee


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Gol Siviglia!!!


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Ahahaha, 2 a 1


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Che dite? lopetegui ha scelto giusto il centravanti?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Gooooooooool

de jong


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Calma, calma ragazzi


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Come godooooo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Luuuuuuuuk


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma davvero siamo stati x anni appesi a suso?.. Mamma mia che scarsone...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Gagliardini a farfalle ahahahha

Pazzesco comunque il Siviglia, rischia davvero di fare 6/6


----------



## unbreakable (21 Agosto 2020)

Daje de jong


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Pareggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Gol inter subito


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

2-2 in 35'


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Urca, pareggio immediato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Strafinita


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Vabbè si sapeva


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Bella finale!


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Questa partita è una guerra comunque, ritmo forsennato


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Sberlone in faccia al Siviglia questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Adesso mentalmente è di nuovo avvantaggiata l'Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

non puoi giocare tra i professionisti con gagliardini


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Agosto 2020)

Non so se stasera, ma comunque è evidente che l'inda è un progetto destinato a vincere da qui in avanti.. Quando hai una società forte, e la tirata di orecchie di Zang a gonde dice tutto, prima o poi qualcosa vinci..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Se al posto di Gagliardini l’Inter avesse tenuto Naingollan.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non puoi giocare tra i professionisti con gagliardini



Pensa che hanno regalato Naingollan al Cagliari...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adesso mentalmente è di nuovo avvantaggiata l'Inter.



l'Inter è troppo nervosa per svoltare mentalmente secondo me


----------



## Butcher (21 Agosto 2020)

I festeggiamenti la fanno a Duomo? Oppure tutto no-covid?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so se stasera, ma comunque è evidente che l'inda è un progetto destinato a vincere da qui in avanti.. Quando hai una società forte, e la tirata di orecchie di Zang a gonde dice tutto, prima o poi qualcosa vinci..



Entro 2-3 anni portano la Champions a casa,sono pronto a scommetterci,il tutto mentre i nostri dirigenti teste di legno continueranno a menarcela col fainancial fer plei.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Questo non era nemmeno fallo lol


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Entro 2-3 anni portano la Champions a casa,sono pronto a scommetterci,il tutto mentre i nostri dirigenti teste di legno continueranno a menarcela col fainancial fer plei.



Tipo la Juve. Dal 2012 non so quante champions dovrebbe avere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Oriali che va a caccia di banega a fine primo tempo?! Mammamia questi invasati mi stanno sulle balle di brutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so se stasera, ma comunque è evidente che l'inda è un progetto destinato a vincere da qui in avanti.. Quando hai una società forte, e la tirata di orecchie di Zang a gonde dice tutto, prima o poi qualcosa vinci..



Penso che alla lunga le due Milanesi torneranno al top e con lo stadio la juve ci guarderá da sotto


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Forza Siviglia, Lopetegui faccia uscire la culona casalinga e proviamo a vincerla


----------



## Lambro (21 Agosto 2020)

Dobbiamo solo sperare che Messi vada all'Inter, sarebbe l'unica possibilità di pietra tombale per una squadra/società che sta lavorando realmente molto bene da anni, non solo da ora.
Cmq buon Siviglia, solito Suso.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2020)

Godin esempio di a cosa serva un giocatore di esperienza. Capito Gazidis?


----------



## IlProfessore (21 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Oriali che va a caccia di banega a fine primo tempo?! Mammamia questi invasati mi stanno sulle balle di brutto


Banega ha fatto ik gesto del parrucchino verso Conte. Gesto volgare ma l'atteggiamento dell'allenatore dell'inter durante le partite è qualcosa di snervante.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Agosto 2020)

Handanovic un citofono. Loro molto forti e pazienti, però la squadra almeno è dentro la partita


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Banega ha fatto ik gesto del parrucchino verso Conte. Gesto volgare ma l'atteggiamento dell'allenatore dell'inter durante le partite è qualcosa di snervante.


No aspetta, quale sarebbe il gesto del parrucchino?


----------



## unbreakable (21 Agosto 2020)

Inter ci nervi a fioe di pelle..siviglia lo vedo più rilassato e tesse meglio la manovra..andiamo per la sesta sevilla


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

ilprofessore ha scritto:


> banega ha fatto ik gesto del parrucchino verso conte.


lol


----------



## IlProfessore (21 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> No aspetta, quale sarebbe il gesto del parrucchino?



Gli è andato in faccia e si è dato un colpetto sulla testa toccandosi i capelli


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Gli è andato in faccia e si è dato un colpetto sulla testa toccandosi i capelli


Uahhahahahah, FAVOLOSO. Cosa mi sono perso.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo la Juve. Dal 2012 non so quante champions dovrebbe avere.



La juve ha comunque fatto 2 finali piu'un paio di eliminazioni assurde e ha avuto la sfortuna di vivere un ciclo nel momento in cui in Europa tra Barça e Real c'era poco da fare per chiunque.l'Inter é in forte ascesa nel periodo in cui le 2 spagnole sono bollite e hanno bisogno di rinnovare profondamente,squadre come il City neanche le considero,l'Inter con i rinforzi giusti nei prossimi 2-3 anni se la gioca con Liverpool e Bayern.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma l’Arbitro come fa a non ammonire Jordan?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Sugo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Quanto sono felice di aver venduto Suso. Ovviamente spero segni, ma è un bidonazzo che se non indovina una giocata ti lascia in 10 per 90 minuti


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sugo



Madonna che schifo di giocatore, pare che abbia un carretto dei gelati attaccato dietro.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2020)

Chi vuole un po' di Sugo?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Madonna che schifo di giocatore, pare che abbia un carretto dei gelati attaccato dietro.



E pensare che per anni siamo stati dietro a sto qua..assurdo.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Chi vuole un po' di Sugo?



Per l amor del cielo abbiamo già dato


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E pensare che per anni siamo stati dietro a sto qua..assurdo.



veramente..e io fino ad un certo punto l ho pure difeso. Nauseante.


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Ritmi molto più bassi nel secondo tempo. Inter che ora ha un maggior controllo del gioco.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Meno male va...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Cos'ha sbagliato lukaku


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Lukaku si mangia il gol del vantaggio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2020)

Gol mangiato da Lubananu


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

1o che segna vince dai...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Munir, l’ennesimo fenomeno da giovane che crescendo si è perso. Speriamo che almeno stasera giochi decentemente.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Buahahaabbababaahaha


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Goooooolllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma che gol assurdo ahahahha


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Ahi ahi ahi


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Un cignooooooooooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Manca poco


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Lukakuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Lukaku doppietta!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2020)

Autogol ahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Stavolta è dura per loro rialzarsi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Tanto la ribaltano facilmente


----------



## Capitano (21 Agosto 2020)

Bene così


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2020)

aHhaaHaahH avevo appena girato e mi ritrovo un supergol in rovesciata! Speriamo perdano come col gol in rovesciata di CR7 contro la Juventus 

E comunque bisogna tifare il Siviglia anche per la nostra incolumità, per evitare altri assembramenti in Italia e al nord


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

La ribalteranno facile


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma poi si sono scansati tutti dal tizio che ha fatto la rovesciata, difesa scandalosa 

È ancora lunga comunque


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2020)

Puahahaha gooollll

Vediamo se ste melme riescono a perdere pure la coppa del GREST estivo


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Hanno tolto Suso, è più difficile ora giocare 11 contro 11


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2020)

Grande Sugo, utile come una sedia


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Senza Sugo é praticamente finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

l'Inter non riesce più a passare il centrocampo quasi


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Muorooooo


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Sugo è una roba abominevole. E pensare che questo horror lo abbiamo visto per anni.

Edit: brividi..


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Il Siviglia deve beccarli in contropiede, sono tutti avanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Con eriksen e Sanchez freschi non è finita per niente


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Il naso di Zingarovic mi ricorda Gargamella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

che sfiga l'inter. ormai è andata.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Non si gioca da 5 minuti in pratica, recupero lungo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Inter scoppiata, o trovano una giocata personale di qualcuno o il Siviglia ha già il tappeto rosso steso


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2020)

Se sono dei cani comunque questi del siviglia, mamma mia...


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sugo è una roba abominevole. E pensare che questo horror lo abbiamo visto per anni.
> 
> Edit: brividi..



Eppure gioca...


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Incredibilmente Barella è ancora in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

comunque l'ha persa conte a mettere gagliardini. è come biglia, con lui perdi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte si è svegliato tardi con i cambi. È partecipe di questa sconfitta


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Se segna shave like a bomber finisce il calcio.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Eriksen dopo la champions prova il brivido di perdere anche la finale di Europa league


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Inter scandalosa, completamente in balia del Siviglia in questo secondo tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conte si è svegliato tardi con i cambi. È partecipe di questa sconfitta



ma poi c'ha sta fissa per quel rottame di sanchez che bo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

comunque di cessi ne han comprati pure loro un bel po'


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Che circooo ahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Siviglia 6 finali vinte su 6 pazzesco


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Alzala Sugo, alzala


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma nn potevano vincerla con uno juventino in panchina. Era impossibile


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

E andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Gonde è un panzer in campionato ma in Europa è una sega. 

Non escludo che ora impazzisca e se ne vada auahahah 

Spiaze ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Che agonia questi ultimi 20 minuti dell'Inter, inguardabili


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Godo. Godo. Godo.
Han perso come dei polli...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2020)

Fail pesantissimo di Conte e dell'inter. Non me l'aspettavo, mi sa che Conte ha iniziato il periodo discendente.

Ha perso uno scudetto contro Sarri e ora questo


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanto rosicate per suso?

Questo non solo giocherà la champions ma si è fatto e vinto una finale di EL.

Sono contento per lui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Cyzborra


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gonde è un panzer in campionato ma in Europa è una sega.
> 
> Non escludo che ora impazzisca e se ne vada auahahah Gonde è un panzer in campionato ma in Europa è una sega.
> 
> ...



Spiace!!!! spiacissimo, non ci voleva.
E ora a tra 10 anni con la prossima finalona!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Agosto 2020)

Oh oh... Al rigore di lukaku sentivo il macello provenire da casa dei vicini, ora invece gli invitati stanno andando via a testa bassa


----------



## Swaitak (21 Agosto 2020)

Suso va via e alza un trofeo, che campione ci siamo persi


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

*Il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League!!!!

Si continua QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/il-siviglia-ha-vinto-leuropa-league-2019-2020-a-vt93111.html#post2114061


----------

